# The Meaning in the Music: Hans Zimmer and Time



## roknardin (Dec 1, 2016)

Interesting in-depth video of Rctec's music. I never noticed that there was a secret morse code in the Interstellar track Coward.


----------



## mac (Dec 1, 2016)

It must be such a strange feeling having people breaking you down and thinking they have you figured out every other week!


----------



## dannymc (Dec 1, 2016)

> It must be such a strange feeling having people breaking you down and thinking they have you figured out every other week!



ha ha yeah this analysis kinda comes across as a bit pretentious. Rctec would probably come here and say actually no i just play around and if it sounds good to me and fits the score i use it. 

Danny


----------



## byzantium (Dec 1, 2016)

Sorry, video doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## NoamL (Dec 1, 2016)

-... - --

or in Morse code... *BTM*!!!







(sarcasm of course)

I dunno. The example he showed in Interstellar didn't seem convincing. I guess it _could_ be real. In any case it doesn't seem connected, to me, to the question of what makes the score work. Like he mentioned _Mountains, _the reason why that score works (IMO) is because the accelerating click subconsciously drives home the idea of "years lost every minute."


----------



## muk (Dec 2, 2016)

There is a morse code in Beethoven 5 too. It reads: 'st-st'. No idea what it is supposed to mean, though.


----------



## Markus S (Dec 2, 2016)

..we need a Hans Zimmer dedicated sub-forum..


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm trying to figure out how people have so much time on their hands. Once it's figured out, can someone please let me know? Thanks.


----------



## tack (Dec 2, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> I'm trying to figure out how people have so much time on their hands.


How is it that you have so much time on your hands to post on this forum?

Honestly I've never understood this quip. If you disagree with the point or dislike the work in some other way, that's one thing, but to suggest that its production must be because the creator has too much free time is passing way too much judgment on how anyone should spend their time IMO.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 2, 2016)

tack said:


> How is it that you have so much time on your hands to post on this forum?
> 
> Honestly I've never understood this quip. If you disagree with the point or dislike the work in some other way, that's one thing, but to suggest that its production must be because the creator has too much free time is passing way too much judgment on how anyone should spend their time IMO.


It was actually a legitimate question, combined with a joke. Don't read too much into it. 

To be fair, I do spend too much time on this forum.


----------



## dannymc (Dec 2, 2016)

> It was actually a legitimate question, combined with a joke. Don't read too much into it.
> 
> To be fair, I do spend too much time on this forum.



because its addictive. we're a strange bunch of people us composers we have to stick together 

Danny


----------



## Kejero (Dec 8, 2016)

Someone care to share the gist of the video? Seems like it's been taken down.

This always seems to happen with Interstellar videos. I'm still waiting to find out what the hidden meaning of Interstellar is (according to the analysis of aliens in the future).


----------

